

Critics to FTC: Why do you hate in-app purchasing freedom? - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/429568/ftcs-app-purchasing-cases-ignored-consumer-benefits-critics-say

======
PaulHoule
As a parent I'm concerned that my kid could run up a big bill this way.

Practically, at this point in time, he's 12 years old and pretty smart about
this kind of thing. What I do know is that different kids develop differently
and at an earlier age he might have bad judgement about this sort of thing. I
see preverbal children using tablet and phone apps (even sometimes small
animals) so there really is a risk that some kid somewhere is going to run up
a big bill not understanding the consequences.

